# Why You'll Get an iPad?



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
I know the iPad is causing discussion, debate, and rifts in marriages.

But I'd like this thread to be a forum for those of us who have decided that we _are_ getting an iPad. 

Please feel free to state why you have decided to buy one, what you hope to use it for, how you think it will help make your computing experience more pleasant.


I know I'm getting one, and I'll post the "why" shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*iPad & Photography*

Hi Friends
Ever since I bought my full-frame DSLR, I've been missing the articulated LCD screen on the back of my consumer-model Digital camera.
These articulated screens are great for over-the-head shots, low or ground-level shots, and off to-the-side shooting.

I have looked at software that turns an iPod Touch into a monitor and controller for DSLRs, but the software required the camera be plugged into a computer, and then connected to the iPod Touch. 

Plus, as I age, the iPod Touch appears, to my eyes, to shrink smaller and smaller. 

And then, as if from a dream, along comes the nicely-sized iPad! :clap:

I immediately thought, "Oh! If only there was a way to connect that to my camera!"
(Strangely, I thought this in the voice of Scarlet O'Hara. :yikes: )

Apparently, there is no USB port on the iPad.

The following comment neatly sums up the reason for no USB port, and also why it doesn't matter to photographers:

"_A USB port would mean installing drivers for printers, scanners and anything else you might hook up. But there is a workaround: the dock connector. Apple has already announced a camera connection kit, a $30 pair of adapters which will let you either plug the camera in direct or plug in an SD card to pull off the photos._"
-->Source

And as so eloquently stated in the general iPad thread:


Paddy said:


> The iPad just got a bit more attractive to me - it has a camera connection kit as one of the accessories. I usually take my laptop with me on vacations in order to offload photos from CF/SD cards, check email and use the internet. I rarely do any real work (web design) or even attempt to edit photos - other than trashing anything that is obviously bad. So, I could see it being quite useful instead of toting my much heavier and more valuable MBP. Stick some movies on before we go, some games, some books...
> 
> Of course, since I have a Mac Pro and use that 90% of the time, that poses the question - what would I use the MacBook Pro for, if I got an iPad??


Indeed, Paddy!


I will wait a bit, maybe rev 2 or 3, but I'm certain that exactly what I, and I'm sure millions of other photographers/wannabe photographers (and probably _videographers_!) could use, will be released as an App.;

The ability to plug our cameras into the iPad and use the iPad not only as a camera viewer, but also as a camera controller.

Then instead of lugging the ol' laptop around, or carrying the camera or card back to a desktop computer to offload the photos, we will simply offload the photos from the camera onto the iPad (I'll get the largest storage iPad!), OR shoot straight to iPad.

As I delve deeper into Macro photography, and field shooting, the ability to set the camera on the ground and yet comfortably look through and control my camera is very appealing.

In the studio, the iPad will make a great monitor. 
Hanging on a wall or sitting on its stand, models and clients can see themselves (or product shot compositions) if the photographer so desires, and playback on the larger-than-camera-viewer will help with composition and shooting.

And I'm sure that we'll soon have the ability to do all of the above, wirelessly, without even a connector cable!

The size of the iPad will make it very appealing to pros for bringing and displaying their pics to clients.

iWork right on the iPad will enable anyone to easily and elegantly use their images on their iPad to enhance documents, Keynote shows, or make posters, cards, or brochures.
(My friend used his iPhone to take pictures of his art, make a display card with his business info, and make business cards. And this of course was _without_ iWork. 
He said it was easy, but still wants an iPad to make it even more convenient.
He almost never uses a laptop anymore.)

And then I'll use the iPad to play the soundtrack to my shoot!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Right up there with discussing religion.... (which can only be a lose lose situation)...


Absolutely, MazterCBlazter, if this thread becomes a place where people debate the merits of the iPad (please don't make it that! :-(). 

That's why I want this thread to be _a place specifically for people to tell why they want and are getting an iPad_.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I haven't decided whether or not I'd purchase it yet... depends on how development takes off for it. But I posted the following in another thread (in which I'm apparently being made out as an iPad hater):

As a creative director at a creative company, I do see a LOT of value for me with this device. I could show clients rough video drafts and design mockups on a nice screen without needing a laptop. I see the benefit of the nice new iCal app. I have a 50 minute bus commute 3 times a week, and this would certainly help pass the time.

A7


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I like it for sitting on the couch and doing some web surfing, checking email, a bit of gaming, the basic stuff. I have a 13" MB Pro that's used for this purpose now but it's been overkill for the most part, especially for my girlfriend who just likes to do some web surfing and play Bejeweled.

When I first saw the specs of the iPad I thought it would be perfect for my mom. Her first ever email to me had no subject line and just "i think i'm online" in the body of the email. I'll never forget it.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll echo what I said in another thread here; when it comes time to re-evaluate and upgrade my computers, and that I decide to have a desktop, then the iPad will most probably be my mobile "home away from home" rather than a Macbook (which I currently have).

Then I can get my serious computing done on a more powerful desktop (iMac ... or a cheaper Mini), and when I need to go out I can grab my iPad and use it while in a Café, mall, etc, or with friends, to show off things. Or write some docs, emails, catch up on news.. Write some website code if necessary, if there's the apps for that. Sounds like a great mobile companion without the bulk and weight of a laptop.

Even better if it ends up having "Back to My Mac" so I can access my desktop from anywhere!

Patrix.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I can let my kids use it without worrying about spillage/crumbs in the keyboard (as opposed to my MBP)


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

My company creates visual medical and scientific educational material for the post-secondary school publishing marketplace ... I can't wait to get my hands on an iPad!


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

My first reaction was I would buy one for web and email but I would like to stream movies and TV shows from my networked XP pc or a mini. If I can do that, I will buy one. Can you actually watch videos you didn't download from the apple store ...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

patrix said:


> I'll echo what I said in another thread here; when it comes time to re-evaluate and upgrade my computers, and that I decide to have a desktop, then the iPad will most probably be my mobile "home away from home" rather than a Macbook (which I currently have).
> 
> Then I can get my serious computing done on a more powerful desktop (iMac ... or a cheaper Mini), and when I need to go out I can grab my iPad and use it while in a Café, mall, etc, or with friends, to show off things. Or write some docs, emails, catch up on news.. Write some website code if necessary, if there's the apps for that. Sounds like a great mobile companion without the bulk and weight of a laptop.
> 
> ...


I am really appreciating your comment. I feel the same way. However, I am unconvinced that when the time comes that I must do some serious work away from my desktop I won't be able to. I think I am married to a laptop!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

yamawho said:


> My first reaction was I would buy one for web and email but I would like to stream movies and TV shows from my networked XP pc or a mini. If I can do that, I will buy one. Can you actually watch videos you didn't download from the apple store ...


Can't see why you can't watch videos not purchased from the iTunes store,
That's what the Apple iPad Camera Connection Kit is for. 

Just put your movie onto an SD card and pop it into the Apple iPad SD card reader.

Dave


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

We're still not clear (are we?) on how that SD card reader works... without a "finder" or other filesystem-accessible app, my understanding is that the reader will only allow the import of photos (and movies from digital cameras?) into iPhoto. So... who knows, maybe you could use iPhoto to handle a feature-length film as a workaround?  Who knows...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> We're still not clear (are we?) on how that SD card reader works... without a "finder" or other filesystem-accessible app, my understanding is that the reader will only allow the import of photos (and movies from digital cameras?) into iPhoto. So... who knows, maybe you could use iPhoto to handle a feature-length film as a workaround?  Who knows...


There is a movie app on the front page of the iPad in the Apple Gallery,
So I have to assume that the iPad can handle movies.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> I am really appreciating your comment. I feel the same way. However, I am unconvinced that when the time comes that I must do some serious work away from my desktop I won't be able to. I think I am married to a laptop!


It's unclear to me, too, as of yet. Who knows how things will evolve by the time the iPad comes to Canada, and by the time it comes time for me to refresh my computing environment. So for me I'm thinking more long-term rather than my immediate needs/lifestyle. I see the appeal and usefulness as an easy to carry device that can satiate most of my needs when I'm not home.

I do like travelling and going out, but am not a road-warrior who will sit down somewhere and start churning out some code/content/writing/whatever.

Patrix.


----------



## rpalace (Sep 17, 2007)

I will buy one sometime in the next two years.

It will probably become a cliche but I will be the guy with the cup of coffee sitting in the kitchen reading the news on my iPad. I've spent the past few months doing it with my iPhone wishing I had something larger but with the same great UI. Laptops just can't properly replicate this experience.

I read a lot on my iPhone (news, forums, emails) wherever I am so I look forward to a better reading experience on the iPad.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'll probably pick one up after version 2 is released.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> I'll probably pick one up ...


Manny, why? What attracts you to the iPad? 
You're graphics guy, is there something about the iPad that appeals to your graphics workflow, display, promotion?
iPad just for fun?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I wrote a longer essay about how the iPad will change some of my workflow, and I could probably write another one at least as long now that I've had more time to think about it.

The essay, if anyone cares to read it, is here.

Bottom line: the iPad will replace my laptop, which is currently my sole computer. I will get a desktop computer for the house, and the iPad will be my only portable (unless you count the iPhone, which I will also have).

This probably won't happen until the summer (a birthday gift that happens to coincide with when Steve things the 3G plan details will be worked out in countries like ours), but it'll happen.

PS. Lest anyone think I have nothing but praise for the iPad, my wife said flatly she's not interested in it until it can play her Facebook games. Sigh.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SoyMac said:


> Manny, why? What attracts you to the iPad?
> You're graphics guy, is there something about the iPad that appeals to your graphics workflow, display, promotion?
> iPad just for fun?


Well, it definitely won't be my work machine. But I'll echo what I said in a previous thread:

_I can see myself using this as purely as a personal device for around the house. I like the idea of being able to carry it around--grab a recipe, check my e-mail, watch a movie with the kids, schedule tasks, etc. I love my iPod Touch and this is, for all intents and purposes, a bigger version of it. But it's much faster._​
While I LOVE my iPod Touch, the one thing that was frustrating (and I put that mildly, BTW, because it's a great device) was that it was small.

I've been trying to think of ways to incorporate the iPad into my work, and I think it would be a great personal presentation tool. Imagine the possibilities of showing a client concepts that they can casually peruse through. I used to bring my iBook to pitch meetings and I kid you not--we beat competitors during pitch meetings because it gave us an edge to show something in person where a client can interact directly with a proof of concept.

Now I'm not sure this will replace my notepad and pen for taking meeting/creative briefing notes--at least until a stylus can be incorporated either directly via Apple or a 3rd party--I do a LOT of sketches while recording notes. It's a part of the creative process. That would be feature for my wish list.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

CubaMark said:


> We're still not clear (are we?) on how that SD card reader works... without a "finder" or other filesystem-accessible app, my understanding is that the reader will only allow the import of photos (and movies from digital cameras?) into iPhoto. So... who knows, maybe you could use iPhoto to handle a feature-length film as a workaround?  Who knows...


I don't plan on screwing around with SD cards ...

If I can't find a way to do it wirelessly then forget it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Why I'll get an iPad?

I've been wanting wi-fi mobility about the house for armchair internet / e-mail etc. for a while but even a base model MacBook is too expensive, and simply _too much computer_, just for this.

Whereas the base 16gb iPad Wi-Fi would be perfect for what I'd use it for, and I am looking forward to getting one. 

I don't care what this product's critics and naysayers think about it. It's right for me, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

The Doug said:


> Why I'll get an iPad?
> 
> I've been wanting wi-fi mobility about the house for armchair internet / e-mail etc. for a while but even a base model MacBook is too expensive, and simply _too much computer_, just for this.
> 
> ...


Good for you Doug. It seems like if you have a specific idea of what you need it for then it is perfect. People crave flexibility, and I think where many are falling off board with the iPad.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

I will be using my iPad in class instead of carrying a heavy MBP. I will not need to wait for any boot time, and I will be using it to read aritcles on the bus etc. and hopefully textbooks if its available by then.

I will also be using it to to surf the web on the couch use the ebook store for reading before bed.... oh i can't wait for it!


----------



## JustReelFilms (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a MacPro workstation. I don't need an underpowered laptop to do the same workhorse I do on the desktop. I do a lot of heavy duty work like HD editing, Zbrush, 3D modeling etc. I also do a lot of programming. 

I also do a lot of reading and sketching. But I do not like to be confined to my desk. I always wanted a device to take my eBooks with me as well as do digital sketching. I was thinking of getting a Lenovo Tablet X series but thats over my budget. My mom has a netbook. I don't like it because I feel cramped, coming from a 24" monitor.

I'll get the iPad for these reasons:
-Form factor. I can hold it in my hands like a book. A netbook can't flip the screen around.
-eBooks. -> I can bring anywhere with me, on the couch, while I commute, waiting, etc.
-Idea Pad -> I do sketches, concept art. (Although there isn't a stylus, I believe theres a 3rd-party accessory)
-Wifi N
-Large Video display -> It will be an extension to my monitor ( Watching video tutorials on this device while working on my Desktop w/o swapping back n forth between applications.
-Battery Life -> With 10 hrs of battery, I don't have to be tethered to a wall like most laptop/netbook users do during usage. The only time I will have to charge this is before going to bed.

The iPad is not something I would do video editing on, Photoshop work or 3D modeling. I would only do light work like sketching, note taking, and reading. And I'm not getting a Macbook Pro laptop to do the same work on my MacPro, that just defeats the purpose of getting a MacPro. I just want to bring my documents with me.

Plus, who wants to wait to boot up the laptop. Yes, you can put it on sleepmode. Even though the iPad is always on, it has 1-month of standby.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

We're seeing a lot of great use-cases for the iPad.. And IMO that's the beauty of it, the flexibility it offers you that a more powerful laptop with more features and a "real" OS doesn't offer you.

The iPad by itself isn't great, which explains a lot of the negativity around it. The iPad as part of your workflow/lifestyle/freedom, however, changes a lot.

Of course only real-life experience will confirm this.. But as usual the above is what the naysayers ignore --- same as the PC people who scoff at the Mac's higher price vs lower specs, etc.

Patrix.


----------



## Alex26 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am looking for a replacement for Roger... my trusted iBook G4 that (let's face it) is approaching the end of his life (a memorial service is in preparation and his memory will live on... in an external HD). 
I have Charly, my iMac at home, a computer (PC... unfortunately) at the office and I wanted a Kindle for book reading. An iPad would have all that I need: web browsing, book reading, Pages and Numbers for work on the go. 

Now this all sounds great, BUT I still have some doubts and they are not exactly due to the device itself : 3G mobility would be essential for me, so what will Canadian carriers do about that, will the pricing be interesting (30$ in the US for unlimited access... it's a bargain... ). 
iBooks : WILL IT BE AVAILABLE !!! This is really a big point for me... I am really waiting for news on that. 

I hope Apple won't disappoint me on that one !


----------

